

My answers to Peter Thiel's questions he asks startups - mrschwabe
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2012/04/my-answers-to-peter-thiels-pointed-questions-to-ask-startups.html

======
mrschwabe
Quick reference to Thiel's Qs:

1\. What is something you believe that nearly no one agrees with you on?

2\. What is a great company no one has started?

3\. Why will the 20th talented person to join your company join your company?
They'll make more money at Google, Google will look better on their resume --
why would they join?

------
jgmmo
Eww Living Constitution. Boo this man!

